# Horse Trailer Repairs



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd prefer to use lean over plexiglas but that's not your question  two ideas would be, piano hinge so the windows could be folded down or up (I'd prefer up so their out of reach when horses are tied to the side) and a simple latch to hold them closed and another set to hold them up. Idea #2, weld angle or channel to make a track that the windows could slide forward to open.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My first trailer is similar in design to the one you posted. It has sliding plexiglass windows. I had them installed after the fact. The plexiglass has some sort of light metal edge (sorry I'm not up on metal types) and slides in a light metal frame with a channel or track in it. The frame was mounted on the trailer with rivets (although welding would work too).


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

You could also take your piece of Lexan or Plexiglass and drill holes through that and the edge around the windows on the trailer. Take rounded top bolts and wing nuts to secure them. Of course you'll want bolts that aren't a mile long and sticking out so they scratch the horse or you. That way you can take them off and store them in the tack area when it's warmer out.

Danielle


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Not trying to be the bad guy but looks like this trailer needs lots of work and money before you even need to think about windows. Have you tried to pull this thing yet? It looks to me like the tires are flat and if they were aired up I Don't think the back tire would turn with out rubbing on the finder. to me it looks also like this thing has been sitting a long time that not only means new tires it will need new bearings then you may find a bent axle most likely the floor is rotten
Now you get all that fixed and it need a paint job. now you have more in it than a new one and you still have a old trailer. This is just what I see.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

That isn't a picture of the trailer that runninghot owns.....
Said it was an *example*.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Well my bad I was afraid someone was buying that trailer planning to fix it up.
One of these days I'm going to have to learn how to do that reading thing.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha!
Well, I don't really think that trailer in the picture is all that bad. The fender just needs to be bent off the tire. Bearings aren't hard to change out or re-pack. People should know how to repack bearings on their trailers anyway. The floor change thing, isn't hard either.
That trailer in the picture actually does not look to be very rusty. Tires do look flat. I'd offer the people $200 for it. If it had a title.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok Miss Fix-It I do have a farm tractor that needs a gear fixed in the transmission
you only need to break the tractor half. Can I get you to come fix that for me while I rest ? That should not be a big deal for Miss Fix-It right?.....Ha ha hehe!


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

A trip to Kentucky right now might be nice, I bet you have sunshine. How's the weather down there? 
I'll bring my can opener for the tractor.


----------

